# First snowfall this winter



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That's awesome....it was 70 here. We were all running around in shorts.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful! I hope we get a little bit this year. It's 78 degrees here tomorrow. Jeez.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Beautiful! I hope we get a little bit this year. It's 78 degrees here tomorrow. Jeez.


Y'all are like us....if you get more than 1/2" the whole state shuts down for a week......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great seeing Marla enjoying the snow!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm originally from the south and will always be a southern girl at heart but the snow is fun!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Our 7 month old pup’s first snow (Stig).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

FurdogDad said:


> That's awesome....it was 70 here. We were all running around in shorts.


I had a chuckle while considering it's down in the 30's here most days and I never stopped running around in shorts.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

You're tougher than me...when it hits the 40's I'm putting on long pants....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

FurdogDad said:


> You're tougher than me...when it hits the 40's I'm putting on long pants....


It’s parka weather for me in the 40s. 🥶


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

In Florida, winter just means you wear longer shorts.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

And a long sleeve t-shirt if it gets really cold....like down in the 60's......


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ok, I don't know what's going on here but it was 61 yesterday and this is what we have this morning......


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Fun! It snowed in Cashiers last night also, but we headed home yesterday. Boo.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

This was yesterday....


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Went into work this morning....we left about 12:15.....when I got home I now have about 6" of white stuff on my deck. It's still coming down....what's a good ole southern boy supposed to do?


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

At least the furdogs figured it out....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Such fun!


----------

